# Another duck call



## armyturner (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is how I spent part of my morning. I have been wanting to turn a duck call from a piece of clear acrylic for a while and finally got around to it. It has a modified Echo poly insert.


----------



## arjudy (Mar 16, 2008)

That's great. How do polish the inside of the call blank?


----------



## armyturner (Mar 16, 2008)

Finishing the inside is the most time consuming part of making the call. I drill the blank on the lathe. While it is still mounted in the chuck, I use a 8" or so piece of 1/2" delrin with a slit cut in it to hold sand paper and wet sand the inside from 220-1000 grit. I then use the delrin to hold pieces of paper towel and polish the inside with Novus 2, 3, and HUT plastic polish.


----------



## R2 (Mar 16, 2008)

That is neat![] My high schoolwwodwork teacher used to tell of how they polish Perspex (acrylic?) with jewellers' rouge to get a really high gloss finish.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice call.


----------



## Turkhunter (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeremy you do know how to turn acrylic, very nice job. Turkhunter


----------



## arjudy (Mar 25, 2008)

How do you price your game calls?


----------



## armyturner (Mar 26, 2008)

I price them about the same way that I price pens, price of materials x 3 + some extra for my time (give or take for the market).


----------



## arjudy (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you offer calls for sale on your website. I would like to start collecting calls and yours are top notch.


----------



## MDWine (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice polish there!
Are you modifying the tone board, or the reed?
I'm gearing up for calls myself.  I'm definitely moving up to Echo inserts next, and may even get a public jig and try the toneboards... I'm not the serious kind of call turner!  (gotta be careful with that "custom call maker" phrase)


----------



## armyturner (Mar 27, 2008)

Michael,

I like the sound of the toneboard. What I do is mount it in a chuck and turn it down and reshape it.


----------

